# Beach Walk 08/08/2010



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been on yet another walk with leah84 and rachy86xx :thumbup: I decided to only bring Candy today, Rachel brought her dog Decks and another dog called Dexter. Leah brought Alfie (dubbed fat Alfie). He's not hers but his owners do not walk him at all so she does what she can  He's a beautiful dog and so friendly.



















Alfie


















Decks and Dexter








































































3 terriers after one ball


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hehe i love these pics! falfie looks like he`s in heaven bless him. i sooooo wanted to run away with candy she`s amazing!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hehe i love these pics! falfie looks like he`s in heaven bless him. i sooooo wanted to run away with candy she`s amazing!!!!


I will swap you Candy for Falfie! :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hahaha his owners would have a heart attack!! 

i`ve got absolute peace now since it seems that the walk tired andrew out too and he`s up having a snooze lol :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hahaha his owners would have a heart attack!!
> 
> i`ve got absolute peace now since it seems that the walk tired andrew out too and he`s up having a snooze lol :thumbup:


Aw bless him LOL!!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww i love Decks!!! He's like a massive Ted!!!! :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Awww i love Decks!!! He's like a massive Ted!!!! :lol:


Hehe he's probably not that much bigger than Ted as Decks is teeny weeny in himself :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Hehe he's probably not that much bigger than Ted as Decks is teeny weeny in himself :lol:


:lol::lol: Ted isn't all that small any more. :lol::lol: Decks is actually gorge... so are the others!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

LMAO just thought i`d mention that further to our discussion about the heat etc we found out alfie was clipped just the other day


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

.... ******** he was!!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lmao i just have to bite my tongue and count to 10 or i`d go mental at times.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes of course that explains why his belly fur was almost trailing on the floor once he got in that puddle


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Apparently he wasn't happy when he was collected today poor mite


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> Apparently he wasn't happy when he was collected today poor mite


:crying: God I wish Luna would accept another dog into the home. I'd snap him up in a heartbeat.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw fab photos 

Poor falfie, he must be so warm under all that fur. Shame cos you can tell he just wants to play at heart. 

My boys were outters when we got home - especially Dexter (or Big D as we like to call him!). Bless him, he plays like he's a puppy and then sleeps like the old man he is! I was impressed how well behaved he was as he can be a right pain at times! 

Leah you should just ask if you can take Falfie on, I think he would be a different dog under your care!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Dexter is an awesome dude :001_cool:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Leah you should just ask if you can take Falfie on, I think he would be a different dog under your care!


i can`t take him on or i would have, they`ve hinted at it before but it`s just not possible especially with her next door


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i can`t take him on or i would have, they`ve hinted at it before but it`s just not possible especially with her next door


Is falfie a barker?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i can`t take him on or i would have, they`ve hinted at it before but it`s just not possible especially with her next door


Aww, that's a shame


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking...which coast did you go to? I'm on the lookout for new beaches to visit!
Naomi x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> If you don't mind me asking...which coast did you go to? I'm on the lookout for new beaches to visit!
> Naomi x


We went to Aberavon beach, South Wales. It's between Cardiff and Swansea


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, bless him. He did have a very very full coat. Holly is never clipped, but her coat isn't all that thick.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Aww, bless him. He did have a very very full coat. Holly is never clipped, but her coat isn't all that thick.


Leah was told by the owners he'd been clipped the week before. Like hell!


----------

